# What's your personality type?



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Based on MBTI. If you don't know, you can take the test here: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp

It's a pretty simple yes or no question test and you can take it in five minutes, tops.

I test as an INTJ more times than not.

If you know your personality type, do you think it fits you well?


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

Yaaaay, I was hoping one of these would come up!

I'm a classic INFP, which can be a kind of bad thing at times. I noticed people with SA tend to be IN's. I wonder why that is?


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/personality-types-328273/

lol


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

What can I say, one you're in the teen section...


----------



## yimmL (Apr 14, 2013)

narc0leptic said:


> What can I say, one you're in the teen section...


what?


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

*once.

um, lame joke though sorry.


----------



## yimmL (Apr 14, 2013)

narc0leptic said:


> *once.
> 
> um, lame joke though sorry.


ohhhh! that makes alot more sense! xD i thought it was funny once i understood it


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

hahaha good cause I was like, amazing barely been here two days and I've already made a total derpo of myself this is great


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

yimmL said:


> ohhhh! that makes alot more sense! xD i thought it was funny once i understood it


Is it a random occurence that your username is an anagram?


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

narc0leptic said:


> Yaaaay, I was hoping one of these would come up!
> 
> I'm a classic INFP, which can be a kind of bad thing at times. I noticed people with SA tend to be IN's. I wonder why that is?


I'll agree that IN's seem more prone to anxiety/depression. But then I have nothing to back that up with. And NF's are awesome. They're the sweetest combo of all the types 

Not to be weird or anything.



Limmy said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/personality-types-328273/
> 
> lol












I hardly ever venture to the voting booth anymore. I also wanted other teens to answer. Curiosity and all that jazz. My bad, I'm not a thread stealer :b

The poll results are interesting though. I'm surprised to see so many ISFJ's :-/


----------



## yimmL (Apr 14, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> Is it a random occurence that your username is an anagram?


If you are referring to me and Limmy then, I must tell you that my username is no anagram!

y-i-m-m-L backwards is Lmmiy

Also, no, it is not a random occurence


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

Orchestrated said:


> I'll agree that IN's seem more prone to anxiety/depression. But then I have nothing to back that up with. And NF's are awesome. They're the sweetest combo of all the types
> 
> Not to be weird or anything.
> 
> ...


Me neither, just an observation  And awww haha that wasn't weird at all!

Hey heeey, what are you implying 'cause my grandma's an ISFJ and she's totally rad man


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I got INTJ too basically means I'm an emotionless smarta*s **** who likes to be left alone... which is accurate:/


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

Interesting meaning behind usernames. Mine's just because I don't sleep


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

narc0leptic said:


> Yaaaay, I was hoping one of these would come up!
> 
> I'm a classic INFP, which can be a kind of bad thing at times. I noticed people with SA tend to be IN's. I wonder why that is?


I just took the test. I'm an INFP too.


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

niacin said:


> I just took the test. I'm an INFP too.


yeeeeees INFP's unite!


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

yimmL said:


> If you are referring to me and Limmy then, I must tell you that my username is no anagram!
> 
> y-i-m-m-L backwards is Lmmiy
> 
> Also, no, it is not a random occurence


Ahh but it is an anagram. Are you the same person?


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

narc0leptic said:


> Me neither, just an observation  And awww haha that wasn't weird at all!
> 
> Hey heeey, what are you implying 'cause my grandma's an ISFJ and she's totally rad man


Grandma's are just rad, period. Even if they happen to be an ISFJ... :tiptoe

I kid.



wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> I got INTJ too basically means I'm an emotionless smarta*s **** who likes to be left alone... which is accurate:/


We've been compared to robots on more than one occasion. Don't feel too bad, our cold outsides often shelter very warm interiors. :blank


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Orchestrated said:


> We've been compared to robots on more than one occasion. Don't feel too bad, our cold outsides often shelter very warm interiors. :blank


Suprisingy I've never been called that. I have been called crazy, and I smiled back.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Orchestrated said:


> We've been compared to robots on more than one occasion. Don't feel too bad, our cold outsides often shelter very warm interiors. :blank


Haha, that is true. We do have emotions!(just hidden under many layers)

Along with robot, I've also been compared to a rock quite a bit.


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

Orchestrated said:


> Grandma's are just rad, period. Even if they happen to be an ISFJ... :tiptoe
> 
> I kid.


bahahah. Seriously though, what's your beef with ISFJ's? From what I've looked up like they badically /are/ the grandma's in typology. All maternal and loving, willing to make you hot chocolate at night when you're cold and chicken soup when you're sick...Unless you're the type of person that gets weirded out a little from that kind of stuff and in that case, I totally understand.


----------



## yimmL (Apr 14, 2013)

galacticsenator said:


> Ahh but it is an anagram. Are you the same person?


Yes


----------



## narc0leptic (Apr 13, 2013)

yimmL said:


> Yes


o.o why do you have two accounts?


----------



## Icestorm (Mar 17, 2012)

INTP. Although the thinking/feeling one is often interchangeable.


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

ISFP.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

narc0leptic said:


> bahahah. Seriously though, what's your beef with ISFJ's? From what I've looked up like they badically /are/ the grandma's in typology. All maternal and loving, willing to make you hot chocolate at night when you're cold and chicken soup when you're sick...Unless you're the type of person that gets weirded out a little from that kind of stuff and in that case, I totally understand.


No beef with ISFJ's. My little cousin is one and she's the most affectionate person I know, if a little smothering. If your grandma is anything like my cousin, she wins Grandma of the year. Or at least runner up, my INFJ Grandma wins first. 
(it's a loyalty thing, nothing personal haha)



Black Dagger said:


> INTP. Although the thinking/feeling one is often interchangeable.


I know what you mean. I toe the line between P/J so a lot of times, I seem more on the perceiving side when really it's whatever your most dominant thinking pattern is. I wondered for a while if I actually was a 'P' but some of it just didn't mesh with me..


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> Suprisingy I've never been called that. I have been called crazy, and I smiled back.


That's a bit better than a psycho, at least,



wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> Haha, that is true. We do have emotions!(just hidden under many layers)
> 
> Along with robot, I've also been compared to a rock quite a bit.


Doesn't that sound familiar :roll

And all because we're not outwardly bursting with every emotion. Do you get people spilling personal information to you? Seems like I have "I'll solve all your problems!" tattooed on my forehead.


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Orchestrated said:


> That's a bit better than a psycho, at least,


I liked be called that, I take it as eccentric.


----------



## superintegral0027 (Jan 24, 2013)

In December, I "used" to be an INTJ, but when I tried the quiz again two times again lately, I am now an *ISFJ*.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Orchestrated said:


> Doesn't that sound familiar :roll
> 
> And all because we're not outwardly bursting with every emotion. Do you get people spilling personal information to you? Seems like I have "I'll solve all your problems!" tattooed on my forehead.


I get that a ton! People act like I'm just a big sponge for their problems, when I could honestly care less. I just smile and nod and think about other things until they're finished. :blank


----------



## bliptos (Nov 15, 2011)

Intp


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

i'm an Introvert Fun Anxious Heterosexual


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

I wouldn't rely too much on the tests online to find your type. The types themselves are just theory as well, but that is besides the point. Check which cognitive functions you use most by definition. Here is a video that explains it a bit more in depth:





And here is a test that shows cognitive function strengths:
http://www.keys2cognition.com/explore.htm

Strengths however are not usages. It depends how you come to decisions. Introvert vs Extravert in the casual conversation is not the same thing as how you interact with the world.

Here is a list of the functions and their descriptions:
http://www.enfpforum.com/ENFPBeginnersGuide/Functions/MBTIThinkingTevsTI.aspx - Te/Ti

http://www.enfpforum.com/ENFPBeginnersGuide/Functions/MBTIFeelingFevsFi.aspx - Fe/Fi

http://www.enfpforum.com/ENFPBeginnersGuide/Functions/MBTISensingSevsSi.aspx - Se/Si

http://www.enfpforum.com/ENFPBeginnersGuide/Functions/MBTIIntuitionNevsNi.aspx - Ne/Ni

As for me, I am either an ENTP, INTJ, or INFJ according to cognitive function usages and personal history. I usually test as INFJ or ENFP though because on tests it shows high Ni, Ne, and Fi. Honestly, I think you can build different cognitive functions up and use them in different situations which is why you may relate to different types since in essence everyone has every function. It is just which you use in what order, and how often you use it to come to conclusions and make sense of the world around you.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Expected a lot of intuitive folks. :clap



hammerfast said:


> i'm an Introvert Fun Anxious Heterosexual


Freakin' LOL



wordscancutyoulikeglass said:


> I get that a ton! People act like I'm just a big sponge for their problems, when I could honestly care less. I just smile and nod and think about other things until they're finished. :blank


I try to be helpful even if I'm thinking I should be paid for this. Usually they say something like "Oh, I never saw it like that!" and I'm like :twak



galacticsenator said:


> I liked be called that, I take it as eccentric.


I take it as fighting words.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Zyriel said:


> I wouldn't rely too much on the tests online to find your type. The types themselves are just theory as well, but that is besides the point. Check which cognitive functions you use most by definition. Here is a video that explains it a bit more in depth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting.

I took the Cognition test and it told me I was closest to an INTJ. Excellent use of Te, Ni, and Ti apparently. Fe and Se are unused.

Yes, I agree that you can possibly channel different functions. From the cognition site: _"Jung observed that everyone has potential access to all eight cognitive processes but that we each prefer one as dominant - playing a lead role - with a second process playing a support role."_


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Orchestrated said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I took the Cognition test and it told me I was closest to an INTJ. Excellent use of Te, Ni, and Ti apparently. Fe and Se are unused.
> 
> Yes, I agree that you can possibly channel different functions. From the cognition site: _"Jung observed that everyone has potential access to all eight cognitive processes but that we each prefer one as dominant - playing a lead role - with a second process playing a support role."_


Ahh you seem to be an INTJ through and through. Depending on which you use as your dominant function though you could be an ENTJ as well. With your low Se though, more likely than not you're an INTJ since ENTJ's use Se as the Tertiary function.

For me I think I use either Ni or Ne as my dominant. Honestly what confuses me is when I communicate with others I use Ne to relate to their ideas. So in that aspect I would be an ENTP. However on a personal level or by myself I react and think like an INTJ relating more to those stereotypes. I doubt I am an INTJ though because I lack any form of Te at all. I would rather reinvent the wheel and have a problem with finding the why and what causes everything.

You might find this interesting as well: http://www.sociotype.com/tests/

That is a Socionics test, a different typology all together but based on MBTI. The functions are pretty much the same, however their Ni doms become P's rather than J's and vice versa, as Intuition is considered subjective in that system. So an INTJ in MBTI would be an INTp on there.

What I find interesting about that particular test is that it actually forces you to choose between rivaling functions and pit them against each other. So you can see what is more important to you in decision making. It uses sliders, and has pictures at the end of people too to judge introvert vs extravert tendencies with subconscious factors like environment vs aesthetics vs personality.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

ISTJ apparently


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

^ :high5



Zyriel said:


> Ahh you seem to be an INTJ through and through. Depending on which you use as your dominant function though you could be an ENTJ as well. With your low Se though, more likely than not you're an INTJ since ENTJ's use Se as the Tertiary function.
> 
> For me I think I use either Ni or Ne as my dominant. Honestly what confuses me is when I communicate with others I use Ne to relate to their ideas. So in that aspect I would be an ENTP. However on a personal level or by myself I react and think like an INTJ relating more to those stereotypes. I doubt I am an INTJ though because I lack any form of Te at all. I would rather reinvent the wheel and have a problem with finding the why and what causes everything.
> 
> ...


I'd love to emulate ENTJ's in the way that they're able to communicate ideas from the get go. I'm so obsessed with perfection (or closest to perfection) I sometimes wait too long to get the ball rolling. Personal flaw.

INTp.

I like that test. It really is like a battle between finer tuned choices. Much more detailed than a lot of MBTI tests. I'll have to explore Socionics more.

The summary on INTP's seems much like the MBTI summaries. Generally distracted, always thinking, etc. I can't relate completely but for the most part... accurate enough.

How would you relate to INFJ's?


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Orchestrated said:


> ^ :high5
> 
> I'd love to emulate ENTJ's in the way that they're able to communicate ideas from the get go. I'm so obsessed with perfection (or closest to perfection) I sometimes wait too long to get the ball rolling. Personal flaw.
> 
> ...


I have never met an ENTJ, would like to see how they interact with the world around them. I am a bit confused about Te and Ti. I understand the concept behind them and it seems Te needs to speak their ideas or interact with others or by writing things down to think clearly. People that usually talk to themselves to think in essence would use Te somewhere. Te supposedly cares about results and uses empirical factual information. So an INTJ uses Te to support their Ni theories. And an ENTJ would use that data first, and put in place a theory based on it. How do you relate and use Te if I may ask?

Where as Ti, is more of questioning and understanding. For me I am constantly looking for the "truth" feel like Mulder from X-Files sometimes lol. For example, I started researching about barets for some odd reason (think I saw it in a movie of a random person walking by lol). Which reminded me of Che Guevara and led me to read up on Socialism, then the Communist Manifesto and the history of the Soviet Union. In the other direction it also made me learn about the French Foreign Legion to the French Revolution, and the Napoleonic Wars. Which somehow led me to the English Civil war (I think because of the idea of Royalty vs Parliament, in essence old vs new) and to study about the Cavaliers, in which I really love their hats lol.

But to get back to the Ti thing, I think that is more of Ne-Ti at work. Sparking ideas constantly relating information together in unison with Ti to uncover the "why and how". Here is a good comical description of Ne lol:


















In how it works lol, seeing possibilities in things. I think MBTI tests and casual conversations of Introvert vs Extravert get it horribly incorrect. People often see it as not very social vs outgoing. When it is more of internal processing vs external. So say and ENFP or ENTP might appear social, but they are stimulated by the world around them and generate possibilities not only in people, but ideas and things. Same would go for an ENTJ or ENFJ, more of an former though. As Extraverted Thinking is more goal oriented towards an objective, and marshaling resources rather than socializing for the sake of it.

I will link you an INTp description in a PM that is pretty descriptive. I would link it here but I am unsure if linking other forums is allowed lol. Lots of people get confused with Socionics though because of the reversal of the J/P thing as opposed to MBTI.

I can relate to INFJs somewhat. But after reading their forums, not so much lol. They are very kind and caring people in general. I am more of an NT than an NF. In decision making my first response is usually "interesting, why did that happen?" lol, when sometimes I should show emotional support. I have a decent amount of Fe I guess, even if it doesn't show on the tests as much. Enough to say "I'm sorry" and try to choose more appropriate words for the situation. But when people bring in feelings, I really don't know how to react. I sorta get irritated as I can understand their perspective, but try to show the logical reasoning behind what happened. When they really don't care for an explanation, just want sympathy I think. I'll listen to their problem, analyze it and try to solve it, giving them what different possible outcomes can come of the information they gave me. My Fi outweighs my Fe though, but I use Fe more than Fi.

I didn't even consider ENTP for MBTI because it never came up as a result. It was Socionics where I first got the ENTp as a result, which make me rethink being an INFJ. Since ENTP and INFJ use similar functions, ENTP is Ne-Ti-Fe-Si and INFJ is Ni-Fe-Ti-Se. I think the reason I test as INFJ is because of the higher strength of Ni, Ti, and Se. So those 3 combined the tests automatically judge me as an INFJ. I do use Ni though quite a lot, I have a framework in my mind and build up on it. It is like my Ne feeds off my Ni and vice-versa being almost self-contained which is great for resourcefulness and creativity. Yet is horrible for interacting with other people and getting anywhere in the "real" world lol.

Forgive my walls of text @[email protected] This is a subject I have studied quite intensely for awhile trying to understand it fully :S


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

I got INTj on socionics. But I'm a INTP mbti. I do know for socionics many people who are p's become j's and likewise.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Zyriel said:


> I have never met an ENTJ, would like to see how they interact with the world around them. I am a bit confused about Te and Ti. I understand the concept behind them and it seems Te needs to speak their ideas or interact with others or *by writing things down to think clearly.* People that usually talk to themselves to think in essence would use Te somewhere. Te supposedly cares about results and uses empirical factual information. So an INTJ uses Te to support their Ni theories. And an ENTJ would use that data first, and put in place a theory based on it. How do you relate and use Te if I may ask?
> 
> Where as Ti, is more of questioning and understanding. For me I am constantly looking for the "truth" feel like Mulder from X-Files sometimes lol. For example, I started researching about barets for some odd reason (think I saw it in a movie of a random person walking by lol). Which reminded me of Che Guevara and led me to read up on Socialism, then the Communist Manifesto and the history of the Soviet Union. In the other direction it also made me learn about the French Foreign Legion to the French Revolution, and the Napoleonic Wars. Which somehow led me to the English Civil war (I think because of the idea of Royalty vs Parliament, in essence old vs new) and to study about the Cavaliers, in which I really love their hats lol.
> 
> ...


It's okay LOL I've been obsessed with MBTI for a few weeks now so I'm hoping I'll be that knowledgeable about it soon.

I can definitely relate to writing things down. Ideas, outlines for articles, I even dabble in prose. I think my anxiety interferes with me getting ideas out there how I would like. If I'm asked directly, I'll give you the how's, why's and how I came to that but if I'm not prompted or I don't feel the need, I won't say anything.

Relating to Te... _"Te organizes and schedules ideas and the environment to ensure the efficient, productive pursuit of objectives. Te seeks logical explanations for actions, events, and conclusions, looking for faulty reasoning and lapses in sequence."_(quoted from wiki).
I definitely relate to all of that. But being INTJ, Te is only a supplement to Ni, it's not as strong as an ENTJ's would be.

And the Ni aspect gives the supplement even more of a twist. From wiki's intj page: "_Attracted to symbolic actions or devices, Ni synthesizes seeming paradoxes to create the previously unimagined. These realizations come with a certainty that demands action to fulfill a new vision of the future..._"

So the Te would just give me the means to make whatever vision that is come true and Ni the drive to make it happen. Assuming that vision is "certain" or compelling enough. That's all on an individual level, strictly from an INTJ perspective.

Yup, sounds much more like an NT to me :yes It's a bit heartening to see that you've developed your Fi so much, I struggle with that a lot. But I hear it all comes with age...

And I can definitely relate to going on a TI + Ne binge as well. Lately, it's all been about WWII, Karl Marx, the social aspect of South Korea and on and on and on. Usually reading the news will trigger it and next thing you know, it's two in the morning and you didn't even eat dinner :um


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

galacticsenator said:


> I got INTj on socionics. But I'm a INTP mbti. I do know for socionics many people who are p's become j's and likewise.


Is that your website in your sig? Or are you part of the group? I'm not a programmer, but that's really cool :clap


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

Orchestrated said:


> Is that your website in your sig? Or are you part of the group? I'm not a programmer, but that's really cool :clap


Lol no, Im not good enough to write a web server. And no I don't even think it's really a group. I just liked the site.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Orchestrated said:


> It's okay LOL I've been obsessed with MBTI for a few weeks now so I'm hoping I'll be that knowledgeable about it soon.
> 
> I can definitely relate to writing things down. Ideas, outlines for articles, I even dabble in prose. I think my anxiety interferes with me getting ideas out there how I would like. If I'm asked directly, I'll give you the how's, why's and how I came to that but if I'm not prompted or I don't feel the need, I won't say anything.
> 
> ...



I often feel the need to explain my whys for some reason. I think it is because there is so much that leads up to my conclusion I want someone to understand how I got to that result. They usually don't understand my train of thought and end up trying to prove me wrong, which I take as a challenge lol. More often than not it gets me into problems @[email protected] For years of my life I just would say one word answers and it evenly degraded into grunts and sounds like mmm? mmm, mhmm lol for everything. I felt words were lost on most people ~_~ But that is honestly how I developed my Fi as well getting so depressed by feeling no one could relate to me. Honestly a lot of it was my own fault for not trying to reach out though. It might help watching shows or movies where you can relate to the characters intellectually or emotionally. That seemed to help me develop my Fi more, and expressing myself through outlets like art.

What I don't suggest is building cognitive functions that rival each other. Like Ti and Fi for example. I have both around the same area in strength, which makes it difficult to make personal decisions in a constant tug of war in my brain. The logical reason vs the personal ethical values I hold. For a group situation I am able to use Ne + Ti and deliver it with Fe for the greater good. But for personal problems, I am at a loss because my Fi is greater than Fe, so I adhere to personal values more, yet I see the logical reasons behind something which is at constant war with subjective things like morals concerning honor, and dignity. I try to act appropriately to the situation, yet think another, and feel totally different even still. In the worst case scenario if I ever "snap" I will probably develop Dissociative personality disorder and splinter into different personalities lol which is not all that good lmao.

Ahh you are developing Ti + Ne as well. I really do think you can develop many functions depending on the situation you're and what your reality consists of. It really just comes down to how you make your decisions, and what you consider more important. Many people usually find a way that works for them and sticks with it though out their life as they never need to really change if there is no problem. "If it's not broken why fix it" mentality. Oh you might find this interesting too:
http://mbtitruths.blogspot.com/2011/10/disordered-personalities.html

I'll send you a more in depth link in a PM with Cognitive function loops. LOL I have a whole folder dedicated to MBTI -_- with pictures, articles, and personal research. I have found that typing characters in shows/movies/games will help to allow a better understanding of the functions in use. By identifying and isolating particular functions and how that manifest in personality traits, decisions, and actions. Some even effect mannerisms/speech.

Here's a good site with many already completed (although I do not agree with all the characters): 
http://mbti-in-fiction.tumblr.com/

One of the biggest problems is people type with stereotypes rather than functions in use. They look at ok that person is outgoing, therefore they're and extravert. Or they're mean so they're an INTJ or ENTJ lol. Not seeing the underlying causes for their actions or how they come to conclusions.


----------



## Rhirhi23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Without Anxiety I would describe myself as a free spirit. I love nature to no end. I find animals to be absolutely fascinating, and I love the world. There are so many beautiful things out there to be found. I am light-hearted and fairly comical. I love to laugh and can be pretty obnoxious at times. I'm flirty and perhaps a bit clingy. I get crushes on guys very easily, and might even be seen as a little desperate at times. I'm calm but I can be pretty moody. I try to see the world through others eyes, and I have a deep romance for the sport of Horse Racing and the equine in general. I am deeply thoughtful, and am very creative. I love to write and draw and I am actually a pretty good singer.

With my anxiety I am constantly looking to others for acceptance. I rely on the approval of those around me and I find it hard to make my decisions for fear of someone else not agreeing with them. I get down very easily and feel inadequate. I project my emotions onto others, therefore I occasionally have false apprehensions. I am extremely easy to intimidate, and also incredibly awkward at times when my anxiety flares up. Things feel forced or fake, and sometimes nothing feels real. I cry a lot, and I worry incessantly. 

I desperately wish my anxiety would just disappear. I desperately wish to see what my life would be like now if it had never existed in the first place. But, I see this all as a process, and my anxiety as an obstacle I will eventually get over. Hopefully we all learn to get over it eventually.


----------



## Rhirhi23 (Apr 3, 2013)

Rhirhi23 said:


> Without Anxiety I would describe myself as a free spirit. I love nature to no end. I find animals to be absolutely fascinating, and I love the world. There are so many beautiful things out there to be found. I am light-hearted and fairly comical. I love to laugh and can be pretty obnoxious at times. I'm flirty and perhaps a bit clingy. I get crushes on guys very easily, and might even be seen as a little desperate at times. I'm calm but I can be pretty moody. I try to see the world through others eyes, and I have a deep romance for the sport of Horse Racing and the equine in general. I am deeply thoughtful, and am very creative. I love to write and draw and I am actually a pretty good singer.
> 
> With my anxiety I am constantly looking to others for acceptance. I rely on the approval of those around me and I find it hard to make my decisions for fear of someone else not agreeing with them. I get down very easily and feel inadequate. I project my emotions onto others, therefore I occasionally have false apprehensions. I am extremely easy to intimidate, and also incredibly awkward at times when my anxiety flares up. Things feel forced or fake, and sometimes nothing feels real. I cry a lot, and I worry incessantly.
> 
> I desperately wish my anxiety would just disappear. I desperately wish to see what my life would be like now if it had never existed in the first place. But, I see this all as a process, and my anxiety as an obstacle I will eventually get over. Hopefully we all learn to get over it eventually.


Omg. I just realized this was a test. xP

INFP is my type


----------



## WriteHaven (Mar 4, 2013)

INFJ


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Zyriel said:


> I often feel the need to explain my whys for some reason. I think it is because there is so much that leads up to my conclusion I want someone to understand how I got to that result. They usually don't understand my train of thought and end up trying to prove me wrong, which I take as a challenge lol. More often than not it gets me into problems @[email protected] For years of my life I just would say one word answers and it evenly degraded into grunts and sounds like mmm? mmm, mhmm lol for everything. I felt words were lost on most people ~_~ But that is honestly how I developed my Fi as well getting so depressed by feeling no one could relate to me. Honestly a lot of it was my own fault for not trying to reach out though. It might help watching shows or movies where you can relate to the characters intellectually or emotionally. That seemed to help me develop my Fi more, and expressing myself through outlets like art.
> 
> ....


Hey! I'm not mean. Just straight to the point. .. Okay, no. I'm a little mean.

On second thought, I value Ti way more. That says a lot. :|

And now that you've mentioned it, I've been trying my hand at guessing people's general type. I admit, I've fallen prey to those kind of assumptions. But it's always for fun and I expect to be wrong nine times out of ten. I'll try with book characters.

Good old personality disorders. Researching anxiety opened the floodgates for personality disorders. I'll check out those links and PM.


----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

Rhirhi23 said:


> Omg. I just realized this was a test. xP
> 
> INFP is my type


Hehe, that's okay. The mind of an INFP is a very fascinating place.



WriteHaven said:


> INFJ


You guys are like unicorns. There, but hidden. (I'm still holding out for unicorns existing :duck)


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Orchestrated said:


> Hey! I'm not mean. Just straight to the point. .. Okay, no. I'm a little mean.
> 
> On second thought, I value Ti way more. That says a lot. :|
> 
> ...


I can guarantee you, I am a lot more mean than you are  Not really a good thing though @[email protected] I am just a cynical ******* with misanthropy, yet at the same time a hopeless romantic and idealist lol.

Here's another site with a nifty little chart I found in my abyss of bookmarks lol:

http://www.russellrowe.com/Myers-Briggs%20Typology%20System.htm

Wow I can't believe I used nifty lmao. But yeah, try not to use the stereotypes. People often judge and assume peoples type or their own based on the descriptions which make each one sound a bit like superheros with powers. Then try to follow their type and act like it on many of the forums I have seen. A lot of people judge intelligence off of it too, or creativity lol. When any type can be as smart as another, or have creativity, it might just be manifested through different means.


----------



## DaniDragon (Apr 21, 2013)

I have taken it several times. I get INTJ or INFJ always.


----------



## DarkIceDragon (Apr 20, 2013)

First time I took this test around 2 or 3 months ago, it was INFJ.
Now its ISFJ.

But I guess the results are likely to change as your state of mind changes.


----------



## transatlanticism (Jun 9, 2013)

I took this some time ago.


----------



## kindofblue (Jul 9, 2013)

hey im an INTJ too! and we arent emotionless, we just control our emotions so they cant hurt others. those with less control attack us for it tho.... i dont know why but i guess everyone has thier struggles. also whats people enneagram personality type

test: https://www.enneagraminstitute.com/Tests_Battery.asp#RHETISampler (first one)

im a 5, and a proud one at that


----------



## sincerelymargaret (Jul 25, 2013)

Kind of late to the party, but I'm an INFJ and proud


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

Not a teen but was tested back in college. It's the real deal, I'm an ISFJ.


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

Im at same oneas Clint Eastwood but I forget which one he is! :c


----------



## ThrowAwayMRE (Jul 27, 2013)

"Your desk, workbench, etc. is usually neat and orderly"
*looks down at desk* 
*sees a mess of papers pens game cases and cups*
NOOOOOPPPE
Lol  
Anway I'm a INTP , taken this before about a year ago and I think I got something else then so I guess that I'm changing or something


----------



## Flocon de neige (May 11, 2013)

Took this kind of test many times.
Always got INFJ


----------



## jool (Jul 29, 2013)

I got INFJ too! But whenever I take these kinds of tests, I always get a different result. :0


----------



## Depression (Jul 23, 2013)

INTP I get lost in thought all the time and if someone interrupts my thinking I instantly forget everything about what I was thinking about, and what I was doing lol


----------



## Impetus (Jul 31, 2013)

Orchestrated said:


> Based on MBTI. If you don't know, you can take the test here: http://www.humanmetrics.com/cgi-win/JTypes2.asp
> 
> It's a pretty simple yes or no question test and you can take it in five minutes, tops.
> 
> ...


I go between INTJ and INTP. But most of the time I get INTJ. I haven't done the test in a while, however.


----------



## ApolloRave420 (Mar 19, 2013)

INTP...


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

ISFP..


----------



## J0HNNY (Jul 17, 2013)

ISTP


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Introvert(89%) iNtuitive(12%) Feeling(12%) Judging(11%)


You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (89%)
You have _slight_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (12%)
You have _slight_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (12%)
You have _slight_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

ISTJ
Introvert(44%) Sensing(1%) Thinking(12%) Judging(1%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (44%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (12%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

Yes very accurate XDD


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

ISTJ


----------



## Anonymous Loner (Mar 3, 2013)

ISTP.


----------



## UnnamedSpecies (Dec 10, 2012)

Umm I got "ENTJ" could someone possibly explain what that means?

You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have moderate preference of Thinking over Feeling (25%)
You have marginal or no preference of Judging over Perceiving (1%)

(edit) I just took the test two more times and each time I got a different result. I'm Thinking this test wasn't to accurate for me.


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

INTJ
Introvert(78%) iNtuitive(50%) Thinking(1%) Judging(44%)
You have strong preference of Introversion over Extraversion (78%)
You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
You have marginal or no preference of Thinking over Feeling (1%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (44%)

I think that's about right.


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm an IXFP.

Every time I take that test I get ISFP or INFP.

Both fit me rather well.


----------



## jadengt50 (Aug 17, 2013)

INTP Which I think fits me


----------



## some lazy hermit (Jan 6, 2013)

narc0leptic said:


> Yaaaay, I was hoping one of these would come up!
> 
> I'm a classic INFP, which can be a kind of bad thing at times. I noticed people with SA tend to be IN's. I wonder why that is?


I know there are probably many of us, but I've never met another INFP before! My entire class had to take the test once and I was the only INFP. I don't know about other people of this type, but I feel like people expect me to act like an E-J even though I'm not. I guess those are the people who tend to get ahead in life.


----------



## some lazy hermit (Jan 6, 2013)

UnnamedSpecies said:


> Umm I got "ENTJ" could someone possibly explain what that means?
> 
> You have marginal or no preference of Extraversion over Introversion (1%)
> You have moderate preference of Intuition over Sensing (50%)
> ...


Myers-briggs.org explains it pretty well (although, what the heck is a "favorite world"?)

*Favorite world:* Do you prefer to focus on the outer world or on your own inner world? This is called Extraversion (E) or Introversion (I).
*Information:* Do you prefer to focus on the basic information you take in or do you prefer to interpret and add meaning? This is called Sensing (S) or Intuition (N).
*Decisions:* When making decisions, do you prefer to first look at logic and consistency or first look at the people and special circumstances? This is called Thinking (T) or Feeling (F).
*Structure*: In dealing with the outside world, do you prefer to get things decided or do you prefer to stay open to new information and options? This is called Judging (J) or Perceiving (P).


----------



## glossy95 (Sep 27, 2012)

Had this test many times before and it's always between ISFJ and ISFP.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

I am a ISTP. Couldn't say I wa surprised though.


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

Infj! :3


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

Introvert(100%) iNtuitive(88%) Feeling(38%) Judging(33%)

You have _strong_ preference of Introversion over Extraversion (100%)
You have _strong_ preference of Intuition over Sensing (88%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Feeling over Thinking (38%)
You have _moderate_ preference of Judging over Perceiving (33%)


----------



## Ivy60 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm INFP.
89% introverted, 12% intuitive, 50% feeling, 11% perceiving.


----------



## Brendon19 (Aug 31, 2012)

Infp! Though the p was barely a p with 22%


----------



## max87 (Aug 7, 2010)

ISTP
Introvert(67%) Sensing(1%) Thinking(6%) Perceiving(11)%
You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
You have slight preference of Thinking over Feeling (6%)
You have slight preference of Perceiving over Judging (11%)


----------



## Shockwave The Logical (Aug 27, 2013)

I own an *I*ntrovert, *I*ntuitive, *F*eeling, *J*udging type of personality


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

INTJ
Introvert(33%) iNtuitive(38%) Thinking(25%) Judging(44%)


----------

